# .460 Rowland



## pacecars (Apr 5, 2012)

Thinking about picking up a Clark .460 Rowland conversion to put on my Sig 1911, anyone have any experience with this round?


----------



## tdw3684 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have a Clark conversion on a 1911.  I put a mini red dot on it and it will put it in there with some authority!  Also have a 1911 carbine conversion that is just a joy to shoot.  I can't remember who made these but they work real well.

You can pick up the ammo from Georgia Arms so you won't have to reload for it if you don't want to.  If you do want to reload Starline makes brass for the 460 Rowland and it's pretty much like loading 45acp.  My gun really likes the 185 grain loads.

Only negative that I can think of is that the recoil spring is super heavy so you have to be strong to pull back the slide.  I don't even strip the gun to clean it as it's so hard to get back together.  But I've never had any problems with function.


----------



## pacecars (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks. I went ahead and ordered the kit from Brownell's and 100 rounds of 230 gr HP from Georgia Arms along with another holster. Should be fun!


----------



## pacecars (Apr 10, 2012)

Sig with the Clark unit in place:


----------



## tdw3684 (Apr 11, 2012)

Bet you had fun getting that spring in.  Hope you enjoy shooting it.  It looks great.


----------



## pacecars (Apr 11, 2012)

It is definitely a bear! Shot the guide rod end across the room a couple of times


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Apr 11, 2012)

I have two of Jim Clark's conversions. An early bowling pin model, and a "Meltdown" customed ordered on a series 70 Colt. I've had the pleasure of firing the .460, but can't personally see any reason to change from .45 ACP. You can buy .45 ammo almost anywhere, I doubt you would find the .460 in many places, and may have to handload it.


----------



## pacecars (Apr 14, 2012)

Plan on handloading it but Goergia Arms ammo is only a click or phone call away, and their stuff is pretty good and reasonably priced. The .460 wll be strictly for hunting. Since you brought up pin shooting; I just picked up 2 cases of bowling pins from a local alley to practice on. I will have to compare the results of .22 LR, .32 ACP, 10mm, .45 ACP and .460 Rowland.


----------



## keyfitter (May 2, 2012)

I finished building a .460 Rowland out of a Springfield Armory 1911-A1.  Only problem that I ran into was it  consistently jammed. 

Had to buy magazines with stronger springs to clear up the problem. This was after replacing almost everything except for the receiver and slide. Now I can't wait to test it out on some hogs.


----------



## pacecars (May 6, 2012)

As powerful as the recoil spring is I could definitely see needing strong magazine springs


----------

